# Painter's Tape Damage Waiver



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone else include this in their contract? I was thinking of adding this just in case.

PAINT DAMAGE WAIVER​ ​ Contractor assumes all existing interior paint was applied correctly within accordance to manufacturer specifications and is not responsible for the removal of paint due to the application of “blue” grade painter’s masking tape that is removed in a timely fashion (within two weeks of original application). Owner acknowledges this, and waives the right to any compensation for paint removed by the removal of masking tape.

I, the Owner, hereby waive the right to any form of the aforementioned compensation. ________


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I wouldn't sign it--and I would pass on you as a sub if you had that in one of my contracts.

Just my 2 cents--Makes you sound like a weasel who will try to worm his way out of any situation.

I'm not saying you are a weasel--just that that clause makes you sound like one.--MIKE--


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

Perhaps it is a bit overkill. Thanks for the honest opinion, that's why I come here.:thumbsup:


----------



## y.painting (Nov 12, 2009)

What Mike said.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Ditto


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

> not responsible for the removal of paint due to the application of “blue” grade painter’s masking tape


There are more than one grade of 'blue" tapes, use the 3M 2080 if you don't want the new paint to lift.
2080 delicate surfaces 2090 multi surface.
the 2090 is what HD is going to have, specs say paint must be cured for at least 30 days with 2090


----------



## MarcD (Sep 18, 2009)

A little too much, I would say, touchups are part of the job in my opinion.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds like you just got stung by that situation. How about when you go over the bid and scope of work before signing tell the HO about the problem you had, that you will try your best not to damage the walls with blue tape but it can happen. Might prepare the HO a little without the heavy handed contract.

My .02


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok ok, I get it! It was a BAD IDEA! 

Seriously though, I was writing a demolition contract today and my mind wandered off to a job a while back where we used some blue tape on an improperly painted wall (by homeowner) to mask off an area and it started pulling big flakes off the wall when we removed it 2 days later. Since the homeowner didn't have any leftover paint, I got to paint a 200 sq ft living room for free :furious:


----------



## MarcD (Sep 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


paulie said:


> Sounds like you just got stung by that situation. How about when you go over the bid and scope of work before signing tell the HO about the problem you had, that you will try your best not to damage the walls with blue tape but it can happen. Might prepare the HO a little without the heavy handed contract.
> 
> My .02


 
Good idea, also explain to them that these things do happen and this is part of the attention to detail that is included with your work. and if they have lower bids these are the types of things that make your bid the dollar amount it is.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

That's why we come here---Bounce ideas off each other---always a safe place to do it.---MIKE---


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

lol i never heard of a such a detailed clause.


----------



## Kyras (Jan 2, 2010)

How about when it peels the finish off the hardwood floor? I've seen it. (Not my tape, but I don't tape anything to a wood floor after that).


----------



## afkama (Jul 16, 2006)

Double posted for some reason.
Deleted this one.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Kyras said:


> How about when it peels the finish off the hardwood floor? I've seen it. (Not my tape, but I don't tape anything to a wood floor after that).


That reminded me of when I put blue tape on a kitchen cabinet one time and it peeled the laminate right off of the side of the upper. Peeled off like paper. We called the cabinet manufacturer and they PO'ed that I put tape on them and said I should have known better.


----------



## afkama (Jul 16, 2006)

I've done jobs before where the previous prep was so bad that every bit of blue tape that was pulled off had paint stuck to it.

In our prime contract we have clauses that protect us from both 'discovered conditions' and 'work by others' and these will trigger change orders.

I think you could reasonably include something to that effect, but I wouldn't require it be initialed.

I think you have to also assume that there will be a certain amount of touch up on any job and factor that going in. If it became excessive you could fall back on those clauses.

In our case, even if we don't charge for it- we include this time and the amount we would have charged on the invoice and then mark it N/C (no charge) so that when the time comes that we feel we have to start charging, we can point to how much work we have already provided at no cost.


----------



## geogymn (Feb 1, 2006)

If ya'll follow the proper procedures for the new lead laws there will be taping everywhere. Touch ups take time but a few can be handled with little problem. It is going to be a different story now that you have to mask everything.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

why do people still use that blue tape?

It's over priced junk.

The white masking tape made by inter-tape seems to be the best.

The funny thing about it all is I was doing some handyman work for a homeowner in dec. She was having the place painted. The painter and her had a falling out on day two and they decided it would be best to part ways. 

so he leaves and I have to listen to her cry and she asked alot of questions about the painter and what he did etc. I pretty much defended his actions etc. 

Then trying not to break down laughing at her as she states that he didn't even use the blue tape. He used this white stuff which can't be any good. On all the home tv shows they use the blue tape when painting. He obviously doesn't know what he's doing if he's not using the blue tape. blah blah blah

I then took a few minutes to explain that no one should ever buy and use blue painters tape it's a fraud.


----------

